# Skyrim Tuning-Guide: Flüssiger Spielen mit optimalen Grafik-Einstellungen



## AntonioFunes (11. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim Tuning-Guide: Flüssiger Spielen mit optimalen Grafik-Einstellungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim Tuning-Guide: Flüssiger Spielen mit optimalen Grafik-Einstellungen


----------



## rafaeolo (11. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal vielen dank für den Artikel, sehr intressant. V-Sync kann abgeschaltet werden in der ini wenn man den Wert im Eintrag iPresentinterval von 1 auf Null ändert. Bei Radeon Grafikkarte ist es zudem noch sinnvoll im Treibermenü den Antialising filter runterzustellen, dass hat zumindest bei mir 10 Fraps mehr gebracht bei wenig auswirkungen auf die Kantenglättung. Darüber hinaus muss man sich klar werden, dass der CPU aufgrund der Nutzung von nur 2 Kernen begrenzt, also wenn man etwas übertackten will, dann den CPU und nicht die GPU. Nächste Woche soll ja zudem der Patch für 4 GB unterstützung kommen, abzuwarten ob  dieser einen signifikanten  Performanceschub bringt. Ein Patch für 4 Kern unterstützung wäre mir deutlich lieber, da der wirklich was bringen würde.


----------



## TobiasHome (11. Dezember 2011)

rafaeolo schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen dank für den Artikel, sehr intressant. V-Sync kann abgeschaltet werden in der ini wenn man den Wert im Eintrag iPresentinterval von 1 auf Null ändert. Bei Radeon Grafikkarte ist es zudem noch sinnvoll im Treibermenü den Antialising filter runterzustellen, dass hat zumindest bei mir 10 Fraps mehr gebracht bei wenig auswirkungen auf die Kantenglättung. Darüber hinaus muss man sich klar werden, dass der CPU aufgrund der Nutzung von nur 2 Kernen begrenzt, also wenn man etwas übertackten will, dann den CPU und nicht die GPU. Nächste Woche soll ja zudem der Patch für 4 GB unterstützung kommen, abzuwarten ob  dieser einen signifikanten  Performanceschub bringt. Ein Patch für 4 Kern unterstützung wäre mir deutlich lieber, da der wirklich was bringen würde.


 
Prima Info! Ich wollte nämlich schon länger V-Sync abschalten. Lieber 45 fps mit ab und zu Tearing als nur 30 fps.
Und ich würde mir auch nen patch für mehr als nur 2 Kern-Unterstützung wünschen, da ich nen hexacore habe. Aber die Unterstützung für mehr RAM wär für mich mit meinen 8GB auch vorteilhaft, wenn es denn überhaupt was bringt


----------



## LaggyNET (11. Dezember 2011)

Also das was ihr da bei Vsync schreibt ist (sorry) totaler quatsch. *Es stimmt einfach nicht, dass die FPS bei weniger als 60 FPS auf 30 begrenzt werden.*
Das stammt noch aus Zeiten, wo es noch kein Tripple buffering gab. Da wurde auf so nen Wert begrenzt.

Aber heutzutage wird überall nur noch Tripple buffering genutzt. TB ist quasi nichtmal offiziell abschaltbar, und wenn man Vsync auch nur mal ne Minute vernünftig testet, und nicht solche Unwahrheiten verbreitet, wird man sofort feststellen, dass man mit aktiviertem Vsync ganz normale FPS hat. Also mal 50, 45, mal 58 mal 36, usw. da gibts keine Abstufungen, wie "man hat nur 60 oder wenns der PC nicht schafft nur noch 30..." das ist falsch!


----------



## Unknown87 (11. Dezember 2011)

LaggyNET schrieb:


> Also das was ihr da bei Vsync schreibt ist (sorry) totaler quatsch. *Es stimmt einfach nicht, dass die FPS bei weniger als 60 FPS auf 30 begrenzt werden.*
> Das stammt noch aus Zeiten, wo es noch kein Tripple buffering gab. Da wurde auf so nen Wert begrenzt.
> 
> Aber heutzutage wird überall nur noch Tripple buffering genutzt. TB ist quasi nichtmal offiziell abschaltbar, und wenn man Vsync auch nur mal ne Minute vernünftig testet, und nicht solche Unwahrheiten verbreitet, wird man sofort feststellen, dass man mit aktiviertem Vsync ganz normale FPS hat. Also mal 50, 45, mal 58 mal 36, usw. da gibts keine Abstufungen, wie "man hat nur 60 oder wenns der PC nicht schafft nur noch 30..." das ist falsch!


 
Ich muss meinem Vorredner zustimmen. Als ich den Bericht über V-Sync gelesen habe hat es mir wirklich die Haare aufgestellt.

Wikipedia Dreifachpufferung

Lest euch das mal durch! Das ist Standardmäßig bei allen Spielen und mittlerweile sogar bei den meisten Grafiktreibern (und somit auch für alte Spiele) aktiviert. Eben weil es das "V-Sync"-Manko ein für alle mal ausmerzt. 

Im Grund habt ihr Recht, was ihr da über V-Sync schreibt. Das war aber Standard vor 10 Jahren und findet heute keine Anwendung mehr.


----------



## Marko3006 (11. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich Vsync anhabe habe ich bedeutend weniger FPS als ohne!


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Dezember 2011)

LaggyNET schrieb:


> ...
> Aber heutzutage wird überall nur noch Tripple buffering genutzt. TB ist quasi nichtmal offiziell abschaltbar, und wenn man Vsync auch nur mal ne Minute vernünftig testet, und nicht solche Unwahrheiten verbreitet, wird man sofort feststellen, dass man mit aktiviertem Vsync ganz normale FPS hat. Also mal 50, 45, mal 58 mal 36, usw. da gibts keine Abstufungen, wie "man hat nur 60 oder wenns der PC nicht schafft nur noch 30..." das ist falsch!


 Hast du dafür eine Quelle, dass triple buffering nicht mehr abschaltbar ist? Denn das verwundert mich doch etwas, da es z. B. in ATI Tray Tools die Option gibt, triple buffering bei Spielen mit Direct3D zu erzwingen.

Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird nicht die reine Anzahl der dargestellten Frames auf 30 limitiert. Es sind dann einfach nur weniger unterschiedliche Frames vorhanden, zumindest mit double buffering/VSync.


----------



## CyrionXS (11. Dezember 2011)

Erstmals Ja, habe den Wiki eintrag durchgelesen, zusätzlich auf englisch.

TrippleBuffering kann man im Treiber Menü (hier, Ati 5870) nur für OpenGl aktivieren. Für Direct3D musste man das damals jedenfalls noch über Rivatuner oder ähnlichem erzwingen.
Scheint heute immer noch so zu sein 

Vsync+Tripple Buffering verursacht erstmal folgendes 
1. Input lag, steht auch in Wiki, und sowas kann ich z.B. bei BF3 nicht wirklich brauchen. dem Wiki Eintrag nach, wären das gerechnete min 17ms zusätzlich bei 60frames. Bei 45 Frames (mein Durchschnitt) schon 22ms.
2. Zusätzlicher VRam Verbrauch.
3. Es wird nicht von jedem Spiel unterstützt, da es Screen-tearing beheben kann, jedoch andere Anomalien erzeugt.
4. Es produziert undifferenziertes Geblubber von Forenmitgliedern

So kann man z.B. ,wie oben gesagt, auch bei OpenGl (Rage, Doom, E.T.Q.W) Tripple-buffering aktivieren

Trotzdem kommt *id Software* mit einer neuen Vsync Technik daher (swap-tear), um die Vsync Nachteile zu umgehen.
Ach das ist uralte Theorie meint da jemand.
Die von id software meinen was anderes.
Gerade Carmack sollte da doch wohl mehr Ahnung von der Materie besitzen.
Man achte auf das Datum, Oktober 2011, also technisch durchaus aktuell.



> RAGE Patch Release Notes - October 8th 2011
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wir denken jetzt nach und fragen uns:
Id Software hat sich extra die Mühe gemacht um in die ID Tech 5 "swap-tear" einzubauen. Aber wozu, es gibt doch das Wundermittel Vsync + Tripplebuffer

Also, weniger Fanatismus bitte, lieber mehr recherchieren. Dann ist man auch in der Lage zu differenzieren und wird, womöglich, noch ernstgenommen. Alles andere ist Glaubenskrieg und/oder Rechthaberei


----------



## Unknown87 (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke für deine unqualifizierte Antwort @ CyrionXS: Leider kenn ich mich mit ATI Karten zu wenig aus, um zu vermuten, das deine Karte 20 Jahre alt ist und vielleicht deswegen der Dreifach-Puffer nicht aktivierbar ist. 
In meinem NVidia Control Panel jedoch ist Dreifach-Puffer aktiviert und das sogar Standardmäßig! Auch für Direct3D 

Auch das du behauptest, id Software käme mit einem neuen VSync daher ist schlichtweg falsch. Vielleicht solltest du dich mit dem Thema swap-tear etwas mehr beschäftigen, bevor du ahnungslose Forenbesucher auf die falsche fährte schickst. Diese rennen jetzt womöglich raus zu ihren freunden und behaupten, es gäbe einen neuen VSync Modus  

Bei swap-tear handelt es sich schlichtweg um eine Erweiterung des normalen Vsync Modus. Diese Erweiterung wird nicht von allen Grafikkarten unterstützt. Manche Grafikkarten verarbeiten diesen Befehl auch falsch und machen Probleme. 

Darum bitte ich dich: weniger Fantismus bitte, lieber mehr recherchieren!

Edit: Tut mir leid, ich habe ganz vergessen deine Frage zu beantworten: Warum hat sich also id software die Mühe gemacht das swap-tear zu "erfinden" anstatt den Dreifachpuffer zu nutzen? Ganz einfach: Um VRam zu sparen. Swap-tear hat den einzigen Vorteil, dass es weniger VRam benötigt weil es direkt auf die engine zugeschnitten ist. Sozusagen der Schneideranzug unter den VSyncs für ID Tech 5  Der VRam wird für die (zum Teil auch schlechten Programmierung) Texturen benöigt um Ladezeiten zu verkürzen. Swap-tear verursacht, wie auch TB+ Vsync den üblichen Inputlag.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Dezember 2011)

Unknown87 schrieb:


> ...
> In meinem NVidia Control Panel jedoch ist Dreifach-Puffer aktiviert und das sogar Standardmäßig! Auch für Direct3D ...


 Ich habe aktuell keine NVidia-Karte, aber du scheinst mit deiner Behauptung relativ alleine dazustehen, dass triple buffering für Direct3D im Control Panel aktivierbar ist.

Entweder ist dieses erst vor relativ kurzer Zeit dazugekommen, oder sehr viele andere Leute irren sich, oder du liegst falsch. Und dazu hätte ich ebenfalls gerne eine Quelle.
Denn wenn das tatsächlich stimmen sollte, wären viele nicht mehr auf so etwas wie dem D3DOverrider angewiesen.
TweakGuides.com - Gamer's Graphics & Display Settings Guide


----------



## AntonioFunes (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Laggy Net und Unknown87,

mit dem TrippleBuffering und der Begrenzen nicht auf 30 FPS bei Skyrim habt ihr Recht - tut mir leid. Meine Informationen waren in der Sache nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Trotzdem laufen viele Spiele auch meiner Erfahrung nach meistens mit Vsync im Zweifel etwas langsamer, was der Comment von Marko ja auch bestätigt, und in einigen Spielen springen die FPS in meinen Tests der Wert auch sehr wohl zwischen 30 und 60. Eventuell wird dort dann eben kein TrippleBuffering verwendet. 

Aber so oder so: die Sache ändert nichts am Rest der Aussagen und den Tipps - ich hoffe ihr nehmt mir das nicht allzu übel. Es sollte nur eine Zusatzinformation sein, um die Motivation einiger Spieler zu erhöhen, die Leistung von Skyrim zu verbessern, und für erfahrenere Spieler eventuell auch mal die ini-Datei sich genauer anzusehen (der Guide richtet sich natürlich an den Durchschnittspieler und nicht so sehr an Hardware-Kenner, die ohnehin schon rund um Treiber und/oder ini-Tuning wissen ).


----------



## CyrionXS (12. Dezember 2011)

@Unknown87 


> leider kenn ich mich mit ATI Karten zu wenig aus, um zu vermuten, das deine Karte 20 Jahre alt ist und vielleicht deswegen der Dreifach-Puffer nicht aktivierbar ist.


Leider kannst du nur schreiben, aber nicht lesen, was ist an _"(hier, Ati 5870)"_, so wie es oben steht, nicht verständlich? _"hier?"; "ATI" oder "5870"?_ 
Ich hätte wohl noch "+ Catalyst 11.11c" hinzuschreiben sollen, das hätte die Diskussion bestimmt komplett gedreht....
Mein Bruder besitzt die 6850, ist diese auch zu alt? *kopfschüttel*




> Auch das du behauptest, id Software käme mit einem neuen VSync daher ist schlichtweg falsch.


Erweiterung sollte es terminologisch korrekterweise heissen, nicht Technik, ich entschuldige mich dafür. Schliesslich hätte ich pedantische Sichtweisen vorraussehen müssen. Ach, du hast bei ",dass" ein "s" vergessen. *zwinker*

Trotzdem kenne ich persönlich kein anderes Spiel, das sonst noch mit dem swap-tear Verfahren daherkam. Von daher ist es mir *neu!* und den meisten anderen auch. Wen führe ich jetzt bitte in die Irre?



> Edit: Tut mir leid, ich habe ganz vergessen deine Frage zu beantworten: Warum hat sich also id software die Mühe gemacht das swap-tear zu "erfinden" anstatt den Dreifachpuffer zu nutzen? etc etc...  Swap-tear hat den einzigen Vorteil, dass es weniger VRam benötigt weil es direkt auf die engine zugeschnitten ist.


Rhetorische Fragen sind keine Fragen. Trozdem war deine Antwort teils inkorrekt und zudem völlig unnötig.

Der Vram Unterschied ist höchstens der wie double buffered zu tripple buffered Vsync.

=> Swap-Tear bricht die FPS Zahl nicht auf 30 herunter, sobald die Hardware keine 60Frames mehr halten kann.
Was Vsync double Buffered eben zur Folge hätte.
So hat man "optimalerweise" für einen kurzen Zeitraum Screen-tearing mit z.B. 45 fps. Steigt die FPS zahl wieder auf 60, ist Vsync wieder aktiv.
DAS ist der Sinn hinter Swap-Tear. Mit ID Tech 5 wurde das ziel verfolgt, mit ständigen 60fps spielen zu können. Falls dem mal nicht so ist, hat man durch Vsync keine Frame-einbrüche zu befürchten. (Das Streamingproblem war übrigens ein Grafiktreiber/Programmier-problem, Entwicklerkommentare lesen!).

Quelle? id Software :_When enabled, Rage will synchronize to the vertical retrace of your monitor when your computer is able to maintain sixty frames per second, and if your frame rate does drop below sixty frames per second some tearing may be experienced. In other words, the Smart VSync option trades a sudden drop to thirty frames per second for occasional screen tearing (occasional screen tearing is usually considered less distracting than a more severe drop in frame rate).
_

Hoffe dein Beitrag war nicht dein Ernst und du wolltest nur mal schauen wie es im Troll-lager so zugeht.
Du liest die Beiträge, die du kritisierst, nicht einmal, und stellst Falschaussagen auf, indem du versuchst andere als falsch darzustellen. Besonders aufgrund ersterem sollte man dir jede Antwort eigentlich verweigern.

Darum wiederhole ich mich :
_so, weniger Fanatismus bitte, lieber mehr recherchieren. Dann ist man auch in der Lage zu differenzieren._
Ich füge hinzu: lesen, um Himmelswillen, lesen, nicht "glauben" es gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Unknown87 (12. Dezember 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Leider kannst du nur schreiben, aber nicht lesen, was ist an _"(hier, Ati 5870)"_, so wie es oben steht, nicht verständlich? _"hier?"; "ATI" oder "5870"?_
> Ich hätte wohl noch "+ Catalyst 11.11c" hinzuschreiben sollen, das hätte die Diskussion bestimmt komplett gedreht....
> Mein Bruder besitzt die 6850, ist diese auch zu alt? *kopfschüttel*.


Ich habe mir nicht die Mühe gemacht, herauszufinden, was genau das für eine Karte ist. Der Name hat mich weniger interessiert und ich habe mich damit nur auf mein Unwissen über die Typenbezeichnungen bezogen 




CyrionXS schrieb:


> Erweiterung sollte es terminologisch korrekterweise heissen, nicht Technik, ich entschuldige mich dafür. Schliesslich hätte ich pedantische Sichtweisen vorraussehen müssen. Ach, du hast bei ",dass" ein "s" vergessen. *zwinker*
> 
> Trotzdem kenne ich persönlich kein anderes Spiel, das sonst noch mit dem swap-tear Verfahren daherkam. Von daher ist es mir *neu!* und den meisten anderen auch. Wen führe ich jetzt bitte in die Irre?



Das / dass war noch nie meine Stärke  Zumal ich sagen muss, dass mir im Chat sowie in den meisten Foren, bis auf die Grammatik, Rechtschreibung ziemlich egal ist. Dafür schießen mir zu schnell die Gedanken durch den Kopf ;-D Zum Thema: eine neue Technik ist es nunmal nicht. Das hat nichts mit pedant oder sonst etwas zu tun. Es ist einfach keine neue Technik! Wenn ich jetzt ein Rad auf den Markt werfe das etwas besser läuft als alle anderen habe ich trotzdem nicht das Rad neu erfunden!



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Rhetorische Fragen sind keine Fragen. Trozdem war deine Antwort teils inkorrekt und zudem völlig unnötig.


Tut mir leid, das(s?) war mir nicht bewusst!



CyrionXS schrieb:


> => Swap-Tear bricht die FPS Zahl nicht auf 30 herunter, sobald die Hardware keine 60Frames mehr halten kann.
> Was Vsync double Buffered eben zur Folge hätte.
> So hat man "optimalerweise" für einen kurzen Zeitraum Screen-tearing mit z.B. 45 fps. Steigt die FPS zahl wieder auf 60, ist Vsync wieder aktiv.


Ganz verstehe ich die Aussage nicht, weil ja Vsync triple buffered denselben Effekt hat. Vielleicht nur etwas verzögerter (siehe o. dein Beitrag: Inputlag)



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Hoffe dein Beitrag war nicht dein Ernst und du wolltest nur mal schauen wie es im Troll-lager so zugeht.



Mein Beitrag war todernst gemeint. Aber ich lass mich auch gerne eines besseren Belehren. Ich bin ja kein Pferd, dass links und rechts eine Scheuklappe hat   Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, was eine konstruktive Diskussion mit trollen zu tun hat. 



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Du liest die Beiträge, die du kritisierst, nicht einmal, und stellst Falschaussagen auf, indem du versuchst andere als falsch darzustellen. Besonders aufgrund ersterem sollte man dir jede Antwort eigentlich verweigern.


Danke lieber Cyrion, dass du in meinen Augen steckst und weißt was ich lese. Ohne dich wäre ich ja hoffnungslos verloren und könnte mich garnicht daran erinnern, was ich gelesen habe. *trollt*

Ich denke mal, vielleicht solltest du dir etwas an die eigene Nase fassen. LaggyNet und ich haben (zu Recht) festgestellt, dass aktiviertes Triple Buffering mit Vsync nicht die FPS des Spiels halbiert oder gar noch mehr runtertreibt. Dein Trollpost a la „Fanatismus“ hat diese Diskussion ja erst richtig angehitzt  Ich gestehe dir gerne ein paar Richtige Punkte in diesem Posts zu, jedoch hatte es nichts mit der eigentlichen Grundaussage zu tun.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Dezember 2011)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> ...
> Trotzdem laufen viele Spiele auch meiner Erfahrung nach meistens mit Vsync im Zweifel etwas langsamer, was der Comment von Marko ja auch bestätigt, und in einigen Spielen springen die FPS in meinen Tests der Wert auch sehr wohl zwischen 30 und 60. Eventuell wird dort dann eben kein TrippleBuffering verwendet.
> ...


 Mit ausgeschaltetem VSync zu spielen, ist für mich keine Alternative. Bei schnellen Veränderungen im Bild nehme ich immer eine Störung wahr.
Ich habe auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es Leute gibt, die diese kleineren Störungen anscheinend überhaupt nicht wahrnehmen.

Diese zwei Sätze aus einem Artikel von AnandTech bringen es meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gut auf den Punkt:


> Again, only 60 frames actually get pasted up to the monitor every  second, but in this case, those 60 frames are the most recent frames  fully rendered before the next refresh...
> In other words, only when you see the tear are you really getting any  useful new information. But how useful is that new information if it  only comes with tearing?


AnandTech - Triple Buffering: Why We Love It


----------



## Unknown87 (12. Dezember 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Mit ausgeschaltetem VSync zu spielen, ist für mich keine Alternative. Bei schnellen Veränderungen im Bild nehme ich immer eine Störung wahr.


 
Spürst du denn auch Eingabeverzögerungen (bei eingeschaltetem VSync), von denen manchmal gesprochen wird?


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Dezember 2011)

Unknown87 schrieb:


> Spürst du denn auch Eingabeverzögerungen (bei eingeschaltetem VSync), von denen manchmal gesprochen wird?


Ja, die nehme ich mehr oder weniger wahr, kommt aber auch definitiv auf das Spiel an und wie stark mein PC ausgelastet ist.
Falls mich diese stört, wähle ich aber trotzdem lieber weniger Details, als ohne VSync zu spielen.

Theoretisch wird auch mit aktiviertem triple buffering/VSync der Input Lag geringer, da bei dem erstellen des Screens für den zweiten Backbuffer, im besten Fall die Koordinaten der Eingabe kurz zuvor ein zweites mal abgefragt wurden. Dieser 2. Buffer wird aber nur übernommen, wenn dieser auch rechtzeitig gerendert wurde.

Das letzte Spiel wo mich eine Eingabeverzögerung gestört hat, war in Bioshock 2. Da konnte ich aber trotz erzwungenem triple buffer nicht die geringste Veränderung zu double buffering feststellen.
Möglicherweise schlug das Erzwingen von TB fehl oder etwas anderes verursachte die Eingabeverzögerung, wie eine Einstellung in der ini von Bioshock, die vieles einfach irgendwie "überstimmen" kann.(MinDesiredFrameRate)

Aber das Problem der Eingabeverzögerung hängt auch mit der Kopplung der Abfrage der Eingabe an die Grafikverarbeitung zusammen. Wenn diese nicht in einem eigenen Thread/Prozess abgewickelt werden, sondern in der gleichen Schleife des Buffer-Tauschs "gefangen" ist, ist diese zu dem Zeitpunkt an der die Grafik gezeichnet wird bzw. die Buffers getauscht werden, natürlich sehr oft nicht mehr aktuell.

Man könnte die Verzögerung der Eingabe programmiertechnisch auf diese Art immer umgehen, so dass man trotz VSync keinerlei Nachteile mehr diesbezüglich hätte.
Und das wird vermutlich auch bei manchen Spielen bereits so praktiziert.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Mit ausgeschaltetem VSync zu spielen, ist für mich keine Alternative.


 Das hat der Autor im comment und auch im Artikel gar nicht gesagt  




> Bei schnellen Veränderungen im Bild nehme ich immer eine Störung wahr. Ich habe auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es Leute gibt, die diese kleineren Störungen anscheinend überhaupt nicht wahrnehmen.


 kleine Störungen? ^^  Also, das sieht dch aus, als würde man die obere Hälfte abschneiden und leicht seitlich versetzt darstellen - wie kann das denn NICHT auffallen?  "Nicht stören" , okay - aber nicht auffallen? ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hat der Autor im comment und auch im Artikel gar nicht gesagt


 Hm, entweder verwechsle ich jetzt den Artikel mit einem anderen oder der wurde abgeändert. Egal, der Autor hat darauf hingewiesen, dass es ohne VSync schneller ist und darauf habe ich geantwortet.


Herbboy schrieb:


> kleine Störungen? ^^  Also, das sieht dch aus, als würde man die obere Hälfte abschneiden und leicht seitlich versetzt darstellen - wie kann das denn NICHT auffallen?  "Nicht stören" , okay - aber nicht auffallen? ^^


Genau diese Störungen meinte ich nicht, die sieht jeder.
Ich meinte in etwa solche(bei einem einzigen Objekt fällt mir die Verzerrung bereits auf bzw. nehme diese zwar nicht als Verzerrung war, aber als Störung):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Der Screenshot ist schlecht gewählt, habe aber leider keinen besseren gefunden. Was ich meine ist, wenn sich das Bild nur an einer bestimmten Stelle durch eine Animation verändert, taucht die Verzerrung auch nur an dieser Stelle auf.


----------



## CyrionXS (12. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim hat von Haus aus bereits einen lag in der Maussteuerung, da fällt es nicht dermaßen auf.
Bei NFS/BF3/Starcraft2  (online) usw. wäre das Screentearing dem Inputlag stets vorzuziehen finde ich.

Da sich nach langem forsten im Datenwald nichts finden lies, wieviel Leistung tripple Buffering der GPU abzwackt. (was es definitiv macht),
und ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust mehr drauf habe,  da entweder nur gelobt, geflucht oder gerätselt wird und das nicht nur in diesem Forum, versuche ich mal für alle Beteiligten zufriedenstellend den bisherigen spielrelevanten Kenntnisstand zusammenzufassen:

Vsync +Double buffered => kein Tearing, aber halbiert die Frames unter den Schwellenwerten (60,30 etc).
Vsync +Triple =>kein Tearing, halbiert die Frames nicht, aber vergrößert den Inputlag und verringert je nach Auslastung die GPU Leistung.
Vsync +Swap-tear:  Quasi das "Vsync nur aktiv ab 60Fps". Mit genügend Leistung keine Frameeinbrüche unter 60fps und kein Tearing.
Man könnte sagen, "semi-intelligentes" double buffering.

Was stimmt: die theoretisch größte Performance erreicht man normalerweise mit einer ungehinderten GPU, also ohne jegliche Vsync Einstellung, die Leistung fressen könnte. Vor-/Nachteile sind persönlich abzuwägen.
Vsync erzeugt zusätzlichen Inputlag, wobei Triple buffering diesen im Vergleich zu Double Buffering verringert.
Je nach Spiel und Spieler zudem unterschiedlich wahrnehmbar.

Was nicht stimmt:
Vsync deaktivieren gibt einen gewaltigen Performanceboost.
Triple buffering unter DX ist in jedem Spiel und auf jeder Grafikkarte standardmäßig verfügbar. ( Bei"Top-Games" wie Crysis, BF3 kann man standardmäßig von diesem Feature ausgehen. )
(=>Dagegen spricht schon,dass TB unter Directx nirgends deaktiviert werden könnte, um so den Inputlag zu vermeiden. Dies wäre eine nachteilige Bevormundung besonders der Liga-Spieler gegenüber.)
PCGames Redakteure haben immer den vollen durchblick in Sachen Technik 


Meine Hypothese: Der Verfasser des Tuning-Guides hat die generell Performancebremsende Wirkung von Vsync mit dem Resultat des Double Buffering verwechselt. Fall gelöst, alle haben gewonnen und futtern Zuckerwatte, oder so ähnlich.
Peace, 
MFG Cy


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Dezember 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> ...
> Da sich nach langem forsten im Datenwald nichts finden lies, wieviel Leistung tripple Buffering der GPU abzwackt. (was es definitiv macht),
> ...


 Und falls du eine genaue Angabe gefunden hättest, wäre diese falsch gewesen, ganz egal mit welcher Begründung. 
Der Grund ist der, es kommt immer darauf an, wie oft der zweite Backbuffer tatsächlich verwendet wird.

Extremes Negativ-Beispiel mit einem 60 Hz Monitor und triple buffering:
Wenn für das Fertigstellen des ersten Backbuffer bei jedem Frame immer länger gewartet werden muss, als für die Anfrage nach dem Frame vom Monitor durch VSync erzwungen wird(bei 60Hz ca. alle 17ms falls ich richtig gerechnet habe), kommt der Backbuffer Nr. 2 einfach schlicht überhaupt gar nicht erst zum Einsatz und dadurch bleibt es im Grunde double buffering.

Der Trick bei triple buffering ist der, dass wenn Backbuffer Nr. 1 bereits fertig ist, sagen wir nach 7ms und auf die Anfrage des Monitors nach dem Frame noch 10ms gewartet werden muss, dann wird gleichzeitig während dieser Wartezeit in Backbuffer Nr. 2 gezeichnet.

Benötigt dieser dann z. B. 8ms und bleibt auch insgesamt unter der Restzeit von 10ms, wird der Inhalt von BB Nr. 2 mit BB Nr. 1 getauscht und es wird somit ein aktuelleres Frame auf den Frontbuffer übertragen.

Ein wirklich nennenswerter Performanceverlust tritt dann auf, wenn der VRAM für den zweiten Backbuffer nicht ausreichend groß genug ist.

Ich gebe zu, ich bin in dieser Materie etwas im Vorteil, da ich mit einem Programmcode eines anderen Programmierers, der triple buffering mit DirectX ermöglicht hat, etwas länger herum experimentiert habe.
Bin aber leider noch lange nicht gut genug, um selbst ein solches Programm schreiben zu können.


----------

